# Benedicta shucushuyacu - first eggs



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Finally! I had a male that started calling at 3 months and the poor guy finally got his pay off.










I'm thinking I may have ended up with a 2.2. Very happy to finally see these guys breeding. Although it looks like this clutch is failing.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Cool. 

I was going to request frog pics, but I found some in your build thread for these guys (more would be enjoyed, of course).

What is this species like compared to the more commonly kept Ranitomeya? Are there any particular challenges with them?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Cool.
> 
> I was going to request frog pics, but I found some in your build thread for these guys (more would be enjoyed, of course).
> 
> What is this species like compared to the more commonly kept Ranitomeya? Are there any particular challenges with them?


I would say I've noticed a few key differences from any of the other ranitomeya I've kept. One is they are incredibly shy. I see my calling male often, and my suspected male almost as often. I hardly ever see the other two, except the female who hides in a brom right up front.
The other thing I've noticed is they haven't used the ground since they were froglets. They'll jump down there to hide if they see me while they're out in the open, but they don't actively hunt down there. Very arboreal for me.
They also seem to really enjoy the extended misting sessions. The longer the misting session the longer they're out in the open. It's a perfectly humid tank too, so it's not the boost of humidity in a dry tank causing the reaction. They just seem to like the rain.

Here are the latest shots I've taken. They may already be on the site in various threads. I'll have to try to snag some when I clean the glass doors this week.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Well happy to be somewhat wrong here.










Dad









Mom


----------



## Red Panda Jiujitsu (Jun 14, 2021)

beautiful frogs, congratulations


----------

